# Anyone parting out a Series 1 Vram J head?



## jmarkwolf (Jan 24, 2013)

Found a pretty decent Bridgeport, but someone picked it up with a fork truck and damaged the Vram dove tails.
Am looking for a replacement Vram.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 25, 2013)

How badly damaged? Are you sure you can not make it work at all?


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 25, 2013)

It may work well enough for a home shop, but I'm no Bridgeport expert.

I'm going to go look at it again with a colleague that has some experience restoring old iron, so I'll be smarter afterwards.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Update:

My friend tells me the chips out of the dovetail, while unfortunate, are not terribly significant, particularly for a home shop machine. He said he's seen much worse damage, and that it can be cleaned up.

I've made an offer on the machine. Awaiting response now.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, that is good news. Good luck! I hope you get to haul it home, I am hoping to see some pics.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 30, 2013)

They accepted my offer, I'm now the proud owner.

All that remains is to bring it home.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2013)

EXCELLENT! Kinda exciting isn't it?


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes it is.

Spending way too much time on the "forums" reading about moving Bidgeports, VFD's, RPC's, etc, etc.


----------

